# Bear tag



## muleman (Nov 9, 2007)

I got a CC hit for my 3 corners Bear tag *()*


----------



## Dekashika (Oct 23, 2007)

Congratulations! 

After I read your post I checked my account, and what would you know, I had a hit also! I wonder which choice I drew? Should be a fun hunt.


----------



## Caddis36 (Oct 26, 2007)

> I wonder which choice I drew?


 You drew your first Choice. In utah putting in for anything else is a waste. they never have tags left over for a a second round of drawing


----------



## Kevlar (Oct 4, 2007)

Muleman,
Congradulations!! PM me as I may be able to help you out. I had that tag last year.


----------

